
The Invented History of 'The Factory Model of Education' - barrkel
http://hackeducation.com/2015/04/25/factory-model
======
bediger4000
Interesting, and worth considering. It still doesn't explain the dramatic lag
between what work educated adults do versus what they're taught.

I graduated high schooll in 1979. The math curriculum consisted almost
entirely of rote arithmetic learning, then some algebra, then very Euclidean
geometry, them some trig and more algebra. All calculations done by hand.
Laboriously. This utterly ignored the advent of calculators, and then
computers. I ended up working as a stress analyst in defense industry, and I
was never, ever without my trusty HP calculator, and withing arms length of a
VT-100, with as much as a Cray-2 on the other end.

I see my kids doing somewhat different things, but there's still an emphasis
on arithmetic. This utterly ignores the advent of MACSYMA, Octave, Matlab,
Mathematica, etc, and the predominance of algorithms. None of that is even
hinted at, even though they now use TI calculators in class.

There's something to be said for not slavishly following trends, but ignoring
long-term secular changes is entirely without merit.

